# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF تحديثات :  ATF v8.92 Auto-Update 29 JUN 2012!!! Public Discussion Thread:

## mohamed73

*A New EXE Update v8.92 has been uploaded to the ATF Server.  
To Get this Update, please follow the Steps Below:*   *1. Make Sure*  *"Automatically Check for Updates"* *is Checked...  *    *2. Restart ATF Exe, and you will get POP-UP Message Like this:* * * **** Click YES ****    *3. You can check the Download Status on ANY of the tabs in "Product Support"    * *4. After Software restarts, you now have the NEW VERSION but you might need to  "UPDATE IMPORTANT FILES" if necessary. *    *5. "UPDATE IMPORTANT FILES" if necessary.*  *   * *6. After ALL Necessary Files are updated, Restart ATF EXE and Enjoy the New Update!    *  *Flashing Updates:*  *--> New Nokia Flash Loaders 12.14.001.4*  *Bug Fixes:*  *--> Fixed "ULTRA SLOW" Flashing of S40 PPM and CNT Files* *--> Adjusted FUR New Protocol Booting* *  
Who will buy this if you can get more in ATF?*      *__________________________________________________  ________________________*     *Buy only from ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] authorized resellers:* 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official web sites:* 
International - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official support forums:* 
World Wide: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Indonesia: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])
Philippine: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Syria: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Chinese support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Vietnam: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
India: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Official Iran Support Forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Bangladesh: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Chinese Support forum : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     _The Master Piece_

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

متابعة سريعة جدااااااااا
يسلمو

----------


## مصطفى 111

_بارك الله فيك_

----------

